# Kira



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

My darling Kira, I wish so so much that we could saved you. Even though you were only with us for 11 days we loved you more than you could ever imagine. So many people that never even met you loved you and wished you well. You certainly captured everyone's heart with those beautiful eyes and too big ears.

You didn't deserve what happened you and you were sadly failed by humans that should have been there to care for you and keep you safe. Even though we lost you and we are now heartbroken we are still so happy we found you because we at least had that short time where you knew how special and loved you were. We all miss you so much and wish you were still here. Even Zeus hasn't been himself since.

I promise you darling I won't stop until I make sure the people that did this to you can never do it ever again to anyone else. You should be tucked up with your mummy still and never had to suffer that awful illness. It destroyed us to see you so ill, if I could have taken it from you I'd have done anything.

Run free at the bridge my darling, your brothers and sister are there waiting for you. Xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

_Bast, Sekhmet, we give you back your child.
Noble, regal, honorable cat.
Watch over her, and guide her on her way
to the spirit world.
May she be blessed in your names,
and hunt ever after beside you._


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm in tears.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Siskin said:


> I'm in tears.


Same here. CK, so beautifully poignant.
Rotties mum, massive hugs.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh no, I'm so, so sorry, my heart is breaking for you, & for her 

She knew a loving home, even if it wasn't for long enough.

Sending you much love xx


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

A beautiful tribute for a beautiful baby. X


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I wasn't sure if I was brave enough to open this thread. But then I thought, if you had the courageto write it, I must be brave enough to participate in it. We all loved her so much and so wanted her to make it. But her life wasn't in vain. Now this person will be stopped. Thanks to you and Angel Kira. xxxx


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

A very beautiful tribute. Kira was incredibly loved for her short life xx


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

In such a short time Kira touched the hearts of so many, including lots of us on here. Run free beautiful girlie.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's beautiful. So many people prayed and hoped for her recovery and it broke a lot of hearts when she didn't make it. Sweet dreams Kira, you were much loved xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Kira, such a beautiful loving kitten who is missed by many. I never got to meet you but you will always have a special place in my heart.
xxxx


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Couldn't have said it better catcoonz....

A wee beauty that deserved so much better than what she got in her early life, but thankfully, for her last while on earth, she was loved and watched over by angels in the form of RottieMum and her family...


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Thank you, she really was so special! Our home feels so empty without her now. As she didn't maintain her own temperature well she was always on mine or my partners chest to stay warm. I still catch myself reaching up to stroke her and she's not there. I woke up regularly all through the night last night as that became my routine of cat napping inbetween her feeds. 

I struggled so much yesterday thinking what did we do wrong, should we have left her with the fosterer, could we have saved her if she started her metronidazole earlier, should I have insisted they try a drip. Just so so many what ifs. 

Then today I found out that Kira came from a litter of 6 not 4 like we saw but 2 had sadly died from heart defects. The remaining 4 contacted giardia and both Kira's brother and sister have also lost their life to this. Only one now remains, Kira's little twin sister who sadly has a long battle ahead of her. She didn't stand a chance. 

I've always been against BYBs but this has really shown us just WHY it's so important to find a reputable breeder. These innocent beautiful little babies were bred to suffer and die by someone that only saw them as an income and not as living breathing creature that deserved better. I hope her story can educate people of the problems that can come from BYBs and encourage them to find ethical breeders or reputable rescues so they don't go through the same heartbreak. 

Thank you again to all those who supported me and Kira throughout her battle, I honestly couldn't have coped without you all! I won't be around much for a while as it's obviously painful I just wanted to ensure you all knew how grateful I am as I had to close the other thread, it was too hard to see the photos of her suffering at the time. 

She will never be forgotten and she will always have a very special place in my heart.


----------



## Greydrift (Oct 13, 2015)

You tried. Oh, but you tried. The 'what ifs' ... if you can, leave them by the wayside, it just wasn't to be.

I am so sorry.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

So sorry this had to happen.

She was such a little fighter and beautiful too.

RIP Kira, run free with your siblings at the bridge. Look after yourself @RottieMummy . Maybe we will see you again soon in happier cicumstances xx


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

My thoughts and heart goes out to you, you did the best you could and that woman is damn evil who deserves to suffer like those poor kitties. Take care of yourself xxxx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this.
No-one could have done more , please believe that.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

There are always ''if only'' and ''what if'' when you lose a beloved pet (even when they've had a decent lifespan) No-one could have done more for Kira and at least she experienced love and affection before she died. Really, she never had a chance altho' she looks great on the these pictures...she was just too frail to pull thro. XX


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

I am so very sorry @RottieMummy  I have so much respect for everything you did for this little kitten

RIP Kira


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Calvine said:


> There are always ''if only'' and ''what if'' when you lose a beloved pet (even when they've had a decent lifespan) No-one could have done more for Kira and at least she experienced love and affection before she died. Really, she never had a chance altho' she looks great on the these pictures...she was just too frail to pull thro. XX


They were all taken the first day she came home, before she got poorly from the lack of her mums milk. It's too painful to look at the photos of her so ill now. She was beautiful!


----------



## crystalwitch (Mar 27, 2017)

RottieMummy said:


> They were all taken the first day she came home, before she got poorly from the lack of her mums milk. It's too painful to look at the photos of her so ill now. She was beautiful!


She still is beautiful and always will be. Death cannot change that.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Sleep tight beautiful baby. You were so loved in your tiny life by the most wonderful family. Heartbroken for what might have been.

RM I admire and support you 100% for not dropping the fight against that monster who profits from misery. I hope she gets what's coming to her and then some xxx


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

Ah I've only just seen this thread. Rest in peace beautiful Kira you were loved by us all. I so wish things could have been different but she knew how hard you fought for her and had the best chance anyone could have given her. Sending you strength to keep fighting in her name @RottieMummy xxx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. xxx


----------

